# Gentoo Linux 2006.0

## dertobi123

Gentoos Release Engineering Team hat die Veröffentlichung von Gentoo Linux 2006.0 bekanntgeben. Die Gentoo 2006.0 Release beinhaltet zahlreiche Verbesserungen für viele Architekturen seit der Veröffentlichung von Gentoo Linux 2005.1.

Gentoo Linux 2006.0 beinhaltet für eine Vielzahl der unterstützten Architekturen KDE 3.4.3, GNOME 2.12.2, XFCE 4.2.2, GCC 3.4.4 und einen 2.6.15 Kernel.

Weiterhin ersetzt die neue LiveCD der x86 Architektur die bisherigen Universelle InstallationsCD und die PackageCD. Highlight der LiveCD ist die erste Veröffentlichung des Gentoo Installers, der in einer Test Version ebenfalls für die AMD64 Architektur zur Verfügung steht.

Weitere Informationen zu Gentoo Linux 2006.0 finden Sie in der Release Ankündigung.

Gentoo Linux 2006.0 kann über das "Bouncer System" oder via Bittorrent bezogen werden.

----------

## COiN3D

Apropos Stage3, wo sind die vorkompilierten Stage3-Archive für Athlon-XP's oder auch andere Prozessoren? Wurden die mit diesem Release auch abgeschafft, oder flattern die noch irgendwann nach?

----------

## hoschi

Das ist mir schon klar, nur als Option reicht mir das nicht aus. Der Installer hat einfach nicht Default zu sein.

----------

## hoschi

 *COiN3D wrote:*   

> Apropos Stage3, wo sind die vorkompilierten Stage3-Archive für Athlon-XP's oder auch andere Prozessoren? Wurden die mit diesem Release auch abgeschafft, oder flattern die noch irgendwann nach?

 

Da sind die News wohl bisschen komisch geraten, die Universal-CD in altbekannter Form mit allen Stages sollte noch eine Zeitlang exestieren.

----------

## amne

Bezüglich der Frage Wie steige ich auf 2006.0 um gibt es schon einen Thread der vermutlich für die meisten von Interesse ist.

----------

## stream

gibt es kein iso auf dem alle stages drauf sind? beim letzten release gab es das noch   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## hoschi

Nun ja, wie schon vorher offensichtlich war ist scheinbar nahezu niemand damit zufrieden, dass der Installer tatsaechlich die Shell als Defaultinstallation abloesst. Niemand verteufelt den Installer, aber um es zynisch zu sagen:

  Warum nicht gleich die gesamte Installationsanleitung und Systemdokumentation loeschen?

Gentoo-Linux ist ein Unix aehnliches System, und zu Unix gehoert die Shell, ohne die Shell habe ich kein Unix mehr! Das waere das gleiche, wie einem Baby die Babyrassel abnehmen (Simpsons: Maggi vs. Mr. Burns). Wir wollen alle schoene GUIs mit OpenGL, kaum jemand duerfte sich mehr darauf freuen als wir (behaupte ich jetzt mal), aber wir wollen auch in Zukunft die Shell mit riesigen Framebufferaufloesungen geniesen, Musik hoeren (mpg123) und Bilder anschauen (fbida) in der Shell anschauen, wahrend auf dem zweiten Terminal der GCC vor sich hinarbeitet. Sowas gehoert auch zu Gentoo, zum Flair und zur oft verteufelten Leetness.

Mit einem Installer, haben wir etwas sehr schoenes fuer Admins die sich z.B. fertige Configs aus dem Firmennetz laden wollen, oder fuer Leute die schon laengst wissen was sie da tun, aber eben lieber klicken. Wir haben aber auch ein Yast2 geschaffen, und Gentoo hat eben diesen gewissen Freakfaktor an sich, der leider ziemlich Hirnakrobaten anzieht.

Da wird dann ohne irgend welche Hintergrundwissen ReiserFS als Dateisystem gewaehlt, obwohl die Platte nur 3GB gross ist, und mit -funroll-loops als Compiler-Option gearbeitet, am besten als Root. Uns sowas lassen wir auf Netz los?

Glaubt man den wirklich, dass sich solche Leute dann noch die Doku anschauen?

Die Doku ist auch Teil von Gentoo, und die Doku ist wirklich verdammt klasse.

Mit dem naechsten Release sollte die Shell auf TTY1 wieder zum Default werden, und mit dem Eintippen von einem Kommando kann man dann den Installer starten, als Erfahrener User.

Als Bootoption waere das leider fuer viele Anfanger schon eher wieder die verbotene suesse Frucht, die man mit der Stage-1 besser nicht vergleicht. Hier war die Entscheidung naemlich durchaus sinnvoll, und jeder von uns der will kann immer noch eine Stage 1 sofort durchfuehren.

----------

## COiN3D

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  *COiN3D wrote:*   Apropos Stage3, wo sind die vorkompilierten Stage3-Archive für Athlon-XP's oder auch andere Prozessoren? Wurden die mit diesem Release auch abgeschafft, oder flattern die noch irgendwann nach? 
> 
> Da sind die News wohl bisschen komisch geraten, die Universal-CD in altbekannter Form mit allen Stages sollte noch eine Zeitlang exestieren.

 

Schon, aber ich meine z.B. Athlon-XP Stage3 Archive von dem neuen Release 2006.0 existieren noch nicht, richtig?

----------

## blice

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Das ist mir schon klar, nur als Option reicht mir das nicht aus. Der Installer hat einfach nicht Default zu sein.

 

Dito , als Bootparameter ein "xinstall" oder so okay, aber nicht gleich reinfahren , das ist mist, denn manchmal brauche ich meine bisherige 2005.1 auch nur um mal eben nen verbockten grub zu retten ..

----------

## amne

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>   Warum nicht gleich die gesamte Installationsanleitung und Systemdokumentation loeschen?
> 
> 

 

Weil das nicht geplant ist!!1elf!

Schaust du hier: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/installer/faq.xml#force

 *Quote:*   

> I like the manual install. Why are you forcing me to use a graphical installer?
> 
> The current install method will always be an option. The installer will be distributed on a true LiveCD that contains xorg, Gnome, fluxbox, mozilla, and other goodies. There will still be a minimal CD that has just enough stuff to boot and install by hand. You can still also do a manual install from the X LiveCD.

 

----------

## hoschi

Ich sehe das aber kritischer. Die Neulinge werden sich doch keine Minimal-CD runterladen, sondern lieber gleich auf den Installer losrennen, und mit Scheuklappen durch die Doku (wenn ueberhaupt). Wenn wir ueber Defaultinstallation reden, muss man davon ausgehen, dass wir von dem Medium reden dass die meisten nutzen und in allen Umgebungen laeuft.

Ich verwende z.B. nur die (jetzt aussterbende) Universal-CD, weil ich vom Internet unabhaengig sein will.

Die meisten fuerchten sich ehrlich gesagt davor, dass Bugs oder Problem bei der Shell-Installation bald als Minor-Bugs abgetan werden. Optional reicht nicht, der Installer sollte Optional sein - auf der grossen CD. Mit der Minimal-CD kann ich ohne Internet sowieso nichts anfangen.

Soweit ich das lese, gibt es eine Option "noxinstall". Wenn man genau diese Konzept umdreht, und die GUI-Installation eben zur Option wird "xinstall" waere wohl allen geholfen. Die erfahrenden User die sowieso nur Configs kopieren, und den Newbs waere geholfen, indem sie erstmal zum lernen animiert werden, zum lernen der Doku.

Spaeter kann dann jeder seinen eigene Weg gehen, und mit dem passende Bootparameter oder Shell-Befehl den GUI-Installer starten.

Der Mann  bringt es auf den Punkt:

 *Treborius wrote:*   

> bin irgendwie dagegen, da ich letztens in der uni von nem suse-user gefragt wurde warum seine laufwerke nicht gefunden werden,
> 
> und er nicht fstab kannte ...
> 
> so ein installer macht nur hoffnungen auf sone "weiter=>weiter=>klick" distribution, die gentoo nunmal nicht ist
> ...

 

Wenn man das ganze noch sehr pfiffig loesen moechte, koennte man den Installer und die passende Bootoption am Ende der Installations-Dokumentation erwaehnen. So wuerde man sicherstellen das Neulinge wirklich erstmal alles gelesen haben, oder besser noch praktisch Erfahrung gesammelt haben.

----------

## hoschi

 *COiN3D wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*    *COiN3D wrote:*   Apropos Stage3, wo sind die vorkompilierten Stage3-Archive für Athlon-XP's oder auch andere Prozessoren? Wurden die mit diesem Release auch abgeschafft, oder flattern die noch irgendwann nach? 
> 
> Da sind die News wohl bisschen komisch geraten, die Universal-CD in altbekannter Form mit allen Stages sollte noch eine Zeitlang exestieren. 
> 
> Schon, aber ich meine z.B. Athlon-XP Stage3 Archive von dem neuen Release 2006.0 existieren noch nicht, richtig?

 

Keine Ahnung, tut mir leid. So wie ich das lese wird auch die Universal-CD rausfliegen, und eine grossen CD auf der GUI-Installer default ist weichen muessen. Tolle aussichten...

----------

## amne

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Die meisten fuerchten sich ehrlich gesagt davor, dass Bugs oder Problem bei der Shell-Installation bald als Minor-Bugs abgetan werden. Optional reicht nicht, der Installer sollte Optional sein - auf der grossen CD. Mit der Minimal-CD kann ich ohne Internet sowieso nichts anfangen.
> 
> 

 

Option != optional != Default.

Die Installationsanleitung ist da und wird da bleiben. Der Installer kommt als weitere Option dazu. Defaultwert gibts sowieso keinen, man kann sein Gentoo aus einem SuSE chroot heraus ebenso installieren wie einer bestehenden Gentoo-Installation für einen anderen Rechner, von Live-CD oder halt - was eine weitere Option ist - via Installer.

Ich glaube die Nutzniesser des Installers werden vor allem die Profis werden, nach dem 3en Mal ist das Abtippen der Installationsanleitung eh nicht mehr spannend. Da erstellt man sich dann einmal eine Installer-Config mit seinen USE-Flags, Partitionsschema usw und das wars.

----------

## hoschi

So mache ich es auch, ich kopier bloss noch die Configs.

Nur startet der Installer soweit ich weiss selbstaendig, und genau da liegt das grosse Problem.

<edit> Jetzt hoert der Spass aber auf, im Chat-Forum werden also kritische Threads zum Thema geschlossen&versteckt, toll, nicht die feine englische Art.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-438264.html -> Hat es laut Datenbank nie gegeben   :Wink: 

----------

## Earthwings

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> <edit> Jetzt hoert der Spass aber auf, im Chat-Forum werden also kritische Threads zum Thema geschlossen&versteckt, toll, nicht die feine englische Art.
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-438264.html -> Hat es laut Datenbank nie gegeben  

 

Wir (Moderatoren) löschen keine Threads außer offensichtlichem Spam und Doppelposts.

----------

## hoschi

Wenn ich jetzt das Gegenteil behaupte, wie sieht dann deine Antwort aus?

Rein theoretisch natuerlich...

Aber der Gentoo-Shop verkauft wieder CDs *freu*

Wenn es nur einen passenden Bootparameter wie "guiinstall" auf der LiveCD gaebe, waere ich voll versoehnt  :Very Happy: 

----------

## amne

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> So mache ich es auch, ich kopier bloss noch die Configs.
> 
> Nur startet der Installer soweit ich weiss selbstaendig, und genau da liegt das grosse Problem.
> 
> 

 

Schaust du hier.

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo Handbook: The Gentoo Handbook is an effort to centralise documentation into a coherent handbook. This handbook contains the installation instructions for internet-based installation approaches and parts about working with Gentoo and Portage.
> 
> Gentoo 2006.0 Handbook: The Gentoo 2006.0 Handbook is an effort to centralise documentation into a coherent handbook. It contains the networkless installation instructions for the 2006.0 release and parts on working with Gentoo and Portage. 

 

Sprich: Es gibt eine Installationsanleitung zum abtippen wie schon immer und eine für den Installer.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> <edit> Jetzt hoert der Spass aber auf, im Chat-Forum werden also kritische Threads zum Thema geschlossen&versteckt, toll, nicht die feine englische Art.
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-438264.html -> Hat es laut Datenbank nie gegeben  

 

Bevor du jetzt solche Anschuldigungen machst würde ich einmal suchen, ich nehme stark an, du meinst dieses Post und die darauf folgenden Replies, die zu einem anderen Thread gemerged wurden. Ganz einfach deshalb, weil es schon einen ähnlichen Thread zum Thema gab.

Und auch wenn ich hier falsch geraten habe, wir löschen hier keine kritischen Beiträge, nur Spam und selbst da bleibt normalerweise ein Exemplar im Dustbin als "Beweisstück". Irgendwo ist der Thread also sicher noch.

----------

## amne

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Wenn ich jetzt das Gegenteil behaupte, wie sieht dann deine Antwort aus?
> 
> Rein theoretisch natuerlich...
> 
> 

 

Da musst du uns einfach einmal glauben.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Earthwings

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Wenn ich jetzt das Gegenteil behaupte, wie sieht dann deine Antwort aus?

 

Meine Antwort lautet, dass du lieber elementare Forenbestandteile wie egosearch benutzen solltest, anstatt mal wieder FUD zu verbreiten. Dein Thread wurde an einen anderen zum gleichen Thema angehängt. Du findest ihn unter post 3143698

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Rein theoretisch natuerlich...

 

Rein theoretisch was?

----------

## hoschi

Jaja, ich suche auch danach wie ein Depp. Darauf muss man auch erstmal kommen, in anderen Foren kann man Thread verschieben und ein Link bleibt stehen, daran bin ich halt gewoehnt - tut mir leid.

Entschuldigung, sowas ist mir hier noch nie passiert.

Wobei in dem neuen Thread eher ein anderes Thema geschnitten wird, was mir ehrlich gesagt noch weniger gefaellt. Eine Netzwerklose-Installation kann ich also offiziell (und inoffizielle scheinbar auch) nur per Mausklick durchfuehren?

*kotz*

Das meine ich jetzt woertlich. Von "Choice" bleibt da aber herzlich weniger uebrig. Hoffentlich aendert sich dass mit den DVDs schnell.

----------

## think4urs11

@hoschi:

auch wenn ich mich deinen Bedenken grundsätzlich anschließen kann ... ich würde auch ein Starten des Installers per expliziter Auswahl via willentlicher Bekundigung des Users denn 'per default' bevorzugen ...

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  ... *aufreg* ...
> 
> Ich verwende z.B. nur die (jetzt aussterbende) Universal-CD, weil ich vom Internet unabhaengig sein will.
> 
> ... *weiter aufreg* ...

 

 :Twisted Evil:  Mann mann bist du heute angefressen was den Installer angeht, Reschbeggd oder wie der heißt.

Beruhig dich bitte wieder macht doch nur graue Haare/Haarausfall und das gibt meist Abzüge im WAF.   :Wink: 

Zur Quote:

Kannst du auch weiterhin sein.

a) minimal CD runterladen / brennen

b) stage3 CD runterladen / brennen

c) minimal CD mit parameter docache booten

d) umount /mnt/cdrom

e) mkdir /mnt/gentoo/mnt/cdrom2

f) mount /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/gentoo/mnt/cdrom2

g) tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom2/stage3-*.tar.bz2

analoges gilt für portage snapshots, dann eben mit

a-f) sofern noch nötig

g) cp /mnt/gentoo/mnt/cdrom2/portage-$date.tar.bz2 /mnt/gentoo/usr

h) cd /mnt/gentoo/usr

i) tar -xvjpf portage-$date.tar.bz2

----------

## hoschi

Ich glaub ich benuetze meine alte Universal-CD weiter, dass wird mir zu doof. Aber trotzdem Danke, ich notier mir deinen Tipp lieber.

----------

## dertobi123

Nebenbei: Die LiveCD mit dem Parameter "nox" zu starten, verleiht ihr den Charme einer "alten" Universal InstallCD. Sollte im isolinux Startmenü dokumentiert sein, ein alter Hase sollte das sicherlich finden  :Wink: 

----------

## misterjack

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Eine Netzwerklose-Installation kann ich also offiziell (und inoffizielle scheinbar auch) nur per Mausklick durchfuehren?
> 
> *kotz*
> 
> Das meine ich jetzt woertlich. Von "Choice" bleibt da aber herzlich weniger uebrig. Hoffentlich aendert sich dass mit den DVDs schnell.

 

meine fresse, es gibt doch die bootoption "nox". verstehe dein gezeter (getrolle) nicht. da gibt es schon einen thread zum auslassen der meinungen bezüglich installer, muss es der hier auch noch sein? echt mal ...

----------

## hoschi

Wegen dem GUI-Installer ist kein Platz mehr fur eine Stage3 wie auf der Universal-CD, somit haben die das ganze so hingefrickelt dass der Installer eine Stage3 quasi Live mit viel Voodoo drumherum erstellt. Und an die kommt man derzeit wohl auch nur mit dem Installer ran. Nicht aber per Shell (ausser man kann Voodoo), deswegen auch die oben genannte Moeglichkeit mit "docache".

Was ist den daran so schwer zu begreifen?

Und jetzt tue bloss noch so, als ob man im 2006-Releae Thread nicht ueber die neue Version und ihre Ecken und Kanten reden darf.

----------

## misterjack

 *Quote:*   

> Wegen dem GUI-Installer ist kein Platz mehr fur eine Stage3 wie auf der Universal-CD, somit haben die das ganze so hingefrickelt dass der Installer eine Stage3 quasi Live mit viel Voodoo drumherum erstellt.

 

das z.b. hast du in zwei threads gepostet (nur mit etwas anderen wortlaut). so geht das schon die ganze zeit. ich sag nur Troll bzw Flamer. Weil in einem Thread seine Meinung auslassen reicht!

vor allen der einzige der so querschlägt bist du und außerdem klingst du so, als würdest du täglich gentoo installieren

----------

## hoschi

Sowas kann man auch taeglich machen, glaub mir. Es reicht aber auch alle paar Monate auf irgend einem PC.

----------

## think4urs11

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Sowas kann man auch taeglich machen, glaub mir.

 

Tust du es denn? Und wenn ja - wirklich jedesmal per vor-Ort-offline-Installation?

Ich mein man kann sich ja auch die passende Infrastruktur intern aufbauen, das mach ich z.B.

Also mit so Späßchen wie einem eigenen/internen rsync mirror, http-replicator cache, binary package host, ggf. einem  dedizierten package build host als feed für den binary host und was man sonst so braucht. Macht mich bis zu einem gewissen Zeitpunkt (sprich letztem emerge sync+emerge -uNDf world auf meinem mirror) von der Infrastruktur 'da draußen' zu 100% unabhängig.

Die CDs brauch ich nur noch um die zu installierenden Maschinen erstmals zu booten und via SSH erreichbar zu haben, der Rest ist dann mehr oder weniger angelehnt an die 2005.1 'Stage 1 with stage 3 tarball'.

Ansonsten würde ich sagen einfach mal zurücklehnen und abwarten ob uns (als Gentoo community) nun wirklich die große DAU-Welle der wechselwütigen Klick-and-Pray-Installierer aus Redmond country trifft oder nicht.

hope for the best, prepare for the worst - oder so ähnlich.

----------

## Lenz

Was ich jetzt nicht verstehe: Wenn stage3 nicht wegen des Installers nicht mehr auf die CD passen soll, es stage1 offiziell nicht mehr geben soll, welche Daten für die Installation sind dann auf der CD?

Hab solange nicht mehr installiert. Mein Gentoo ist noch ein 1.4-rc4.  :Smile: 

----------

## stkn

 *Quote:*   

> Now, onto the CD images.  The idea here is to have the Minimal InstallCD
> 
> be used for most stage-based installations.  There will also be the
> 
> Installer LiveCD.  There will be no GRP set (Universal InstallCD +
> ...

 

Quelle:

http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.releng/375

ISO images können auch remastered werden, keiner hält euch davon ab euch ne eigene CD/DVD mit allen stages

+ snapshot und distfiles zu bauen.

----------

## misterjack

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Sowas kann man auch taeglich machen, glaub mir.

 

schönes eigentor  :Smile:  ich als admin würde mich bestimmt nicht täglich mit einer gentoo universal cd hinsetzen, da kommt n fertiges image drauf, mal gebootet und die spezifischen einstellungen gesetzt. ende aus der kuchen

und das einer täglich auf X verschieden zusammengesetzte rechner gentoo installiert, ist nun wirklich zu weit her geholt  :Very Happy: 

----------

## stream

 *stkn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ISO images können auch remastered werden, keiner hält euch davon ab euch ne eigene CD/DVD mit allen stages
> 
> + snapshot und distfiles zu bauen.

 

und jetzte soll jeder sich eigene install cds machen? sehr sinnvoll   :Wink: 

ich verstehe noch immer nicht warum es keine Universal cd gibt oder warum auf der live-cd nicht die stages drauf sind.

----------

## schachti

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich sagen einfach mal zurücklehnen und abwarten ob uns (als Gentoo community) nun wirklich die große DAU-Welle der wechselwütigen Klick-and-Pray-Installierer aus Redmond country trifft oder nicht.
> 
> hope for the best, prepare for the worst - oder so ähnlich.
> ...

 

Wenn es hier im Forum dann nur halb so schlimm wird wie auf der SuSE Linux Mailing-Liste, dann gnade uns Gott.   :Wink: 

----------

## hotkey

 *stream wrote:*   

> ich verstehe noch immer nicht warum es keine Universal cd gibt oder warum auf der live-cd nicht die stages drauf sind.

 

Gute Frage, wäre mir auch lieber gewesen.

----------

## deejay

Ich find nicht so schlimm. Zumahl man die CD ja auch nicht alltäglich nutz, geschweige denn täglich ein Gentoo System installiert  :Smile: 

Man kann ja auch Knoppix oder sonst was nutzen, sich das Stage und nen Portagetarball runterladen und sein System installieren.

Hab letztens erst ein System installiert, das hab ich mit einer MinimalCD gemacht. Weichen die minimalen Installations CDs auch? Oder

bleiben die?

Gruß

deejay

----------

## buthus

 *deejay wrote:*   

> Weichen die minimalen Installations CDs auch? Oder
> 
> bleiben die?
> 
> Gruß
> ...

 

die sollen wohl bleiben, nur halt zusätzlich die livecd sammt installer. daher also halb so wild   :Very Happy: 

----------

## May-C

Also ich finde die Entscheidung per default den Installer und die grafische Oberfläche zu booten gut.

Erfahrene Linuxbenutzer wissen, dass es sowas wie bootparameter gibt und werden nachschauen ob sie etwas finden um die livecd nicht grafische zu booten wenn sie das wollen.

Von einem Newbie kann man das noch nicht erwarten...

Also ich seh das Problem nicht. Man hat ja die freie Wahl... was will man mehr   :Smile: 

----------

## deejay

 *buthus wrote:*   

>  *deejay wrote:*   Weichen die minimalen Installations CDs auch? Oder
> 
> bleiben die?
> 
> Gruß
> ...

 

Naja, und auch wenn sie wegfallen sollten. So schlimm ists mit der neuen CD auch nicht. Und wie gesagt.

Man kann ja gentoo von überall her installieren  :Very Happy:  Das ist ja das schöne  :Smile: 

Gruß

deejay

----------

## buthus

 *deejay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Naja, und auch wenn sie wegfallen sollten. So schlimm ists mit der neuen CD auch nicht. Und wie gesagt.
> 
> Man kann ja gentoo von überall her installieren  Das ist ja das schöne 
> ...

 

klar ist es nicht soo schlimm, aber ich finde es praktisch, sich nur eine "kleine" cd zu laden und dann auf dem entsprechenden system erst alles was man braucht zu installieren. auf der "großen" cd sind viele sachen die ich nicht brauche.

----------

## hoschi

 *stream wrote:*   

>  *stkn wrote:*   
> 
> ISO images können auch remastered werden, keiner hält euch davon ab euch ne eigene CD/DVD mit allen stages
> 
> + snapshot und distfiles zu bauen. 
> ...

 

Hey, was soll das heissen? Genau das habe ich vor.

Mit der Universal-CD hast du natuerlich recht, oder man laesst einfach mal Gnome und OO weg (Gentnoppix), dann haette man auch Platz fuer Stages.

Vielleicht waere eine gleichberechtigte offzielle Universal-CD genau die Loesung fuer alle, der Aufwand waere minimal und alle waeren wieder zufrieden.

----------

## deejay

Jo, das stimmt. Wiegesagt, ich habe auch erst die minimal CD benutzt, 2005.1-r1.

Habe mir damit letzte Woche meinen Lappi installiert. Mit Internet kein Problem, sich mal

eben alles manuell zu laden. Aber ich meine ja nur, dass es halt auch Alternativen gibt  :Smile: 

----------

## amne

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Was ich jetzt nicht verstehe: Wenn stage3 nicht wegen des Installers nicht mehr auf die CD passen soll, es stage1 offiziell nicht mehr geben soll, welche Daten für die Installation sind dann auf der CD?
> 
> 

 

Soweit ich weiss sind die Stages 1-3 irgendwie drauf und werden irgendwie on the fly erstellt.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Vielleicht waere eine gleichberechtigte offzielle Universal-CD genau die Loesung fuer alle, der Aufwand waere minimal und alle waeren wieder zufrieden.

 

Soweit ich sehe regst dich nur du auf, wenns dir nicht passt werd halt Developer und mach das. Und hör auf rumzuschreien.

Natürlich ist es nicht optimal, dass die stage 3 nicht draufgepasst hat und dessen sind sich die Releng Leute auch bewusst. Leider ging es halt nicht anders. Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt die Aufregung nicht, die Stage 3 kann man sich noch immer übers Netzwerk holen, auf eine weitere CD brennen, auf einen USB-Stick kopieren, etc. Wozu überhaupt eine riesige Install-CD runterladen wenn es sowieso mit Minmal-CD und Stage getan ist?

Ich vermute einmal, dass die meisten Installationen sowieso online durchgeführt werden und allen kann man es nie recht machen.

Ganz prinzipiell finde ich, dass du zwar prinzipiell mit einem Teil der Kritik nicht Unrecht hast (das wissen die Releng Leute aber eh schon), die Art wie du es hier an den Mann bringst ist aber ausgesprochen unpassend und schadet der Sache eher als dass es nützt.

----------

## Lenz

Bislang hab ich ohnehin immer die Minimal-CD verwendet und das passende stage-Archiv gezogen. Ist die Minimal-CD nun mit Installer? Oder nur die Install-CD?

----------

## amne

An der minimal hat sich meines Wissens nach nichts verändert, also weder Installer noch stages.

----------

## Lenz

 *amne wrote:*   

> An der minimal hat sich meines Wissens nach nichts verändert, also weder Installer noch stages.

 

Na dann ist doch alles bestens.  :Smile: 

----------

## hoschi

 *amne wrote:*   

>  *Lenz wrote:*   Was ich jetzt nicht verstehe: Wenn stage3 nicht wegen des Installers nicht mehr auf die CD passen soll, es stage1 offiziell nicht mehr geben soll, welche Daten für die Installation sind dann auf der CD?
> 
>  
> 
> Soweit ich weiss sind die Stages 1-3 irgendwie drauf und werden irgendwie on the fly erstellt.
> ...

 

Warum eigentlich Quatschen? Wer macht die Universal-CDs bzw. gibt dazu ein kleines Stueck Dokumentation was drauf muss, und was nicht (als so spaesse wie rppppoe, dhcpd, sourcen fuer mindestens den Kernel und Syslogger...), dann noch die ganzen Stage3-Pakete + Portage-Snapshot?

Laeuft sowas vielleicht sogar mit Catalyst?

Waere sehr nett, dann haette das ganze auch mit den anderen Arches eine Linie und man koennte es auf die Mirrors raufladen. Jeder koennte sich das ganze runterladen, muss nicht mit CDs oder USB-Sticks rumfuchteln und man hat eine sauber Loesung.

Andere Frage: Die Releng-Leute wissen ja sicher auch bescheid (wie du sagst), aber warum laesst man dann nicht Gnome oder OO weg? Darauf laeuft meinen Anspielung mit Gentnoppix naemlich raus. Die CD ist ja zum installieren, und nicht um die Faehigkeiten von Gentoo oder Linux zu demonstrieren.

----------

## stkn

http://tracker.netdomination.org/

inofficial-universal-x86-2006.iso

inhalt:

   - install-minimal-x86-2006.0 basis image

   - stage1,2,3 x86,i586,i686

   - 2006.0 release portage snapshot

   - handbook-x86 in allen sprachen als .html

so...

1.) Der Umfang des 2006.0 release bzw. das genaue Layout (minimal + installer cd) ist schon seit november 2005 bekannt.

     Die Featureliste wurde auf der gentoo-releng mailingliste gepostet (öffentlich zugängliche Liste afaik (zumindest das archiv)).

     Zur vorgestellten Featureliste gabs keine Beschwerden von Seiten der Community (zumindest nicht auf -releng).

http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.releng/375

2.) Ihr seid Teil der Community (wobei ich bei einigen die Vermutung habe das sie noch nicht ganz verstanden haben was das 

     überhaupt für ein Ding ist), d.h. Ihr hattet genug Zeit zu den verantwortlichen Leuten zu gehen und alternative Vorschläge zu

     machen (per Mailingliste, IRC etc.).

3.) Der Arbeitsaufwand um oben genannte Universal CD herzustellen betrug ~1Std., jemand der sich nicht im Detail mit dem

     Herstellungsprozess auskennt braucht evtl. 2-4Std. um den notwendigen Befehl aus Catalyst rauszufischen und ein ISO Image

     zu erzeugen. (Kurz: minimal iso ziehen, loopback mounten, inhalt kopieren, neue dateien dazupacken und mit mkisofs neues

     image erstellen). Stattdessen wird lieber stundenlang im Forum diskutiert...

4.) Die Tools und specfiles für die CDs sind frei verfügbar. Zu Catalyst 2 dürfte es inzwischen eine Dokumentation geben.

     Die (Nicht-Gentoo-Entwickler-) Community ist also in der Lage selbst Installationsmedien angepasst an eigene Bedürfnisse

     zu erstellen. Geeignete Distributionswege lassen sich sicherlich auch auftreiben...

     ... und man lernt sicherlich mehr beim anpassen der specfiles und anschliessendem debuggen als beim blinden abtippen

     der Befehle aus dem Handbuch.

Der Sinn von Community ist es sich gegenseitig zu helfen, das schliesst auch andere Aktivitäten als posten in Foren und Mailinglisten ein. Leider scheinen einige Leute noch immer im Glauben zu sein Sie wären eine Art Kunde der in den Laden geht, 50Eur auf die Theke legt und anschliessend die Hotline zusammenstaucht weil die CD rot ist und nicht gelb...

Das Argument "keine Zeit" lasse ich an dieser Stelle nicht gelten, wer sich stundenlang sinnlos (siehe Punkt 1) im Forum über das Release aufregen kann hat definitiv genug Zeit!

"Wir haben davon aber nichts mitbekommen" - Ihr seid Teil der Community, die Vorgänge sind transparent, die Mailingliste für

jedermann einsehbar, die zuständigen Leute per eMail / IRC / IM erreichbar. Ihr habt die Möglichkeit auf Entscheidungen Einfluss zu nehmen und aktiv mitzuwirken. Und das irgendwann ein neues Release bevorsteht war definitiv kein Geheimnis.

Wer diese Chance nicht wahrnimmt... Pech

Dann beschwert euch aber bitte auch nicht hinterher dass die CD rot ist.

----------

## cng

@stkn

ok. sorry. du hast ja recht   :Embarassed: 

leider hab ich hier nur so ein *xp und nicht gentoo oder ein anderes linux..

hier habe ich zeit. ja, das stimmt. hier bereite ich mich oft vor,damit ich 

zuhause in kürzester zeit vorwärz komme. 

zuhause wo ich dann gentoo habe, ist die zeit knapp....

----------

## boris64

Also ich unterbreche eure lebhafte Diskussion nur ungern,

aber ich habe gerade mal die amd64-Live-CD inklusive 

gtk+-Installer ein wenig getestet und ich muss erstaunt sagen:

Ich bin begeistert!

Wenn das jetzt alles so fein funktioniert wie der Installer bisher,

dann gibt es für mich keinerlei gerechtferrtigte Kritik.

Das ist meiner Meinung nach ein grosser Schritt für Gentoo Linux,

den man schon viel zu lange hinausgeschoben hatte.

Gratulation an die Entwickler, ich bin gespannt, was da noch kommt!

(Und hoffentlich gibt keine unangenehmen Überraschungen  :Smile:  )

----------

## hoschi

 *stkn wrote:*   

> http://tracker.netdomination.org/
> 
> inofficial-universal-x86-2006.iso
> 
> inhalt:
> ...

 

Toll, sehr schoen  :Very Happy: 

Wenn ich dich kuesse bist du angewidert, kriegst enen Keks   :Wink: 

Was spricht dagegen das Image offiziell aufzunehmen, die anderen Arches haben ja eine Universal-CD?

Ich setz mich gleich mal an den Catalyst ran, beim naechsten Release, oder besser gleich jetzt, mache ich mir selber eine.

PS: Jemand der am Installer nur am Rande interessiert ist, liesst wohl kaum die Mailinglist des Installers?

----------

## dertobi123

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> PS: Jemand der am Installer nur am Rande interessiert ist, liesst wohl kaum die Mailinglist des Installers?

 

releng != installer

----------

## beejay

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Toll, sehr schoen 
> 
> Wenn ich dich kuesse bist du angewidert, kriegst enen Keks  
> ...

 

Verdammte Hacke, hör auf den Leuten hier eine Futt auf die Backen zu malen, das ist ja widerlich.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Weisst Du wie ein Release abläuft? 

Monate lang herrscht seelige Ruhe. Du gehst täglich Deine Bugs durch, versuchst den Leuten zu helfen oder wartest mit der Behebung ggf. bis zum nächsten RC oder "Major-Release" (wenn man das bei Gentoo so nennen kann). Dann kommt das Release immer näher und man fängt an sich seine Sachen zusammenzulegen. Man geht die Mailinglisten und Foren durch und stellt sich eine TODO für das Release auf. 

Nun folgen die ersten Prereleases die gross und breit angekündigt werden (-core-, -dev-, -releng-Mailinglisten). Du hörst auf das Feedback. Du versuchst alles das reinzubringen was gewünscht wurde (vorausgesetzt die umgebende Distribution erlaubt es) und behebst die Bugs, die bei den Prereleases noch vorhanden waren. 

Dann kommt das Release. Du bist Dir sicher, dass Du alle Deine Schäfchen im Trockenen hast und alles halbwegs glatt läuft.

Nachdem das Release dann max. 24h verfügbar ist geht überall (Developer, User) das Geschreie los "Das funktioniert nicht!!!!!11111111111 Alles karp0tt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Schlechte Qualitätssicherung!!!!!!!!!! Schlechte Qualitätssicherung!!!!!!!!!!" Auf die Frage "Warum habt Ihr nicht getestet?" kommen immer die gleichen Antworten "Keine Zeit" "Keine Lust" "Ich hab nix gewusst" oder gar das Totschlagargument "Das kann man nicht testen, das ist ein tieferliegendes organisatorisches Problem" -- Tolle Wurst.

Das nervt und man kommt sich mit der Zeit verarscht vor. Wofür schlägt man sich in den vier Stunden Freizeit am Tag und mehrere Wochenenden über mit etwas herum, bei dem man schon von vornherein weiss, dass man Prügel beziehen wird - egal was passiert? 

Du, mein lieber Hoschi, kannst nicht erwarten ernstgenommen zu werden, wenn Du erst im Nachhinein mit Kritik um die Ecke gelatscht kommst -- im Nachhinein ist man immer schlauer. Als "Community-Mitglied" hast auch Du eine Bringschuld (die auch gleichzeitig Dein Recht auf Mitgestaltung darstellt). Erfüllst Du diese Bringschuld nicht, beschneidet dies auch automatisch Deine Rechte.

----------

## Soneji

Volle Zustimmung @beejay, dertobi123, amne, stkn... 

Denkt dran, nicht alle sind solche destruktiven Heulbojen wie der Hoschi... Ich finde das Release incl. des Installers durchaus gelungen. Vielen Dank an die Devs fuer die viele Muehe, die reingesteckt wurde!

----------

## misterjack

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Du, mein lieber Hoschi, kannst nicht erwarten ernstgenommen zu werden, wenn Du erst im Nachhinein mit Kritik um die Ecke gelatscht kommst -- im Nachhinein ist man immer schlauer. Als "Community-Mitglied" hast auch Du eine Bringschuld (die auch gleichzeitig Dein Recht auf Mitgestaltung darstellt). Erfüllst Du diese Bringschuld nicht, beschneidet dies auch automatisch Deine Rechte.

 

*applause*

@hoschie, ich glaube es ist der zeitpunkt gekommen: STFU!

----------

## hoschi

Ich lese die News, im Forum, auf IT-Seiten. Mailinglisten lese ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.

Ob ich es anfange? Ja, wenn ich dann mein Maul aufreissen darf.

----------

## Ampheus

@hoschi: 

Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoller, da du mit dem derzeitigen release nicht zufrieden bist und Gentoo weiter nutzen willst, bis zum nächsten release konstruktive Kritik und gegebenenfalls sogar aktive Mitarbeit zu bringen. 

Das bringt dir und uns allen mehr als sinnloses flamen. Wenn du was dagegen hast, bitte! Dies ist eine offene Distribution, in der jeder mitwirken kann. Wenn du soweit bist und dich daran hälst, dann darfst du von mir aus meckern, wenn deine Vorschläge/Beschwerden im nächsten release nicht beachtet wurden. Die Aussage "Da wusste ich nichts von." kann ich in deiem Fall nicht akzeptieren.

Überleg dir deinen Standpunkt und tu das, was du für richtig hälst, aber bitte lass das geflame, das bringt nichts. Auch solche Sachen wie dein angeblich gelöschter Thread waren schnell geklärt. Natürlich würde ich auch verstört reagieren, wenn man meinen Thread löscht, aber dies war ja nicht der Fall. Er wurde nur an einen anderen angehängt.

Soweit

Amp

----------

## ThamanX

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Ich sehe das aber kritischer. Die Neulinge werden sich doch keine Minimal-CD runterladen, sondern lieber gleich auf den Installer losrennen, und mit Scheuklappen durch die Doku (wenn ueberhaupt). Wenn wir ueber Defaultinstallation reden, muss man davon ausgehen, dass wir von dem Medium reden dass die meisten nutzen und in allen Umgebungen laeuft.
> 
> Ich verwende z.B. nur die (jetzt aussterbende) Universal-CD, weil ich vom Internet unabhaengig sein will.
> 
> Die meisten fuerchten sich ehrlich gesagt davor, dass Bugs oder Problem bei der Shell-Installation bald als Minor-Bugs abgetan werden. Optional reicht nicht, der Installer sollte Optional sein - auf der grossen CD. Mit der Minimal-CD kann ich ohne Internet sowieso nichts anfangen.
> ...

 

Also so sicher währe ich mir da nicht. Als ich angefangen habe, habe ich mir nur die Minimal CD runtergeladen, weil ich bei der Universal CD den Sinn von 

Gentoo nicht mehr sehen kann. 

lg

----------

## toskala

geh jetz muss ich hier auch noch mein maul aufreissen:

ich find grafische installer prinzipiell grenzwertig und mag sie nicht, das ist aber meine persönliche meinung dazu. prinzipiell gehts doch bei dir hoschi glaub um eine sache:

du magst veränderungen nicht weil du ein hardliner bist.

das ist ja alles schön und gut, nur muss auch der schlimmste hardliner irgendwann einsehen, dass er muß wird wenn er sich auf die schienen eines zuges legt der mit dampfenden lettern "veränderung" pustet...

nimms hin, tu ich auch...

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> STFU!

 

 *Quote:*   

> mein Maul aufreissen 

 

 *Quote:*   

> mein maul aufreissen

 

Also ich reiße jetzt mein Maul nicht auf... ich verteile Kekse um eure zu stopfen  :Wink: 

*KekseindieRundewerf*

So, und nun hat jeder den Mund erstmal voll und hört hoffentlich damit auf den hier noch weiter aufzureißen (und wenn dann gibts noch 'nen Keks rein).

Das Release ist raus - die Entwickler haben ihr Bestes gegeben. Und hey, ihr müßt den Installer ja nicht heiraten. Für das nächste Release wissen ja nun alle Bescheid und das nächste Release wird dann durch die zukünftige tatkräftige Unterstützung der vielen Leute hier sicher noch besser!  :Wink: 

So, und wer jetzt meint immernoch rumschreien zu müssen von dem möchte ich sachliche Argumente und Fakten. So, und das Verfassen dieser Nachricht, inklusive Nachdenken und mehrerer Korrekturen, hat jetzt min. 10 Minuten meiner wertvollen Arbeitszeit gekostet... und wenn ich bedenke dass dies heute nicht mein erstes Post ist rechnet sich das langsam. Und wofür mach ich das? Weil ich Gentoo einfach geil finde! Also ich habe keine Lust darauf zu lesen wie sich die Leute die Gentoo _sind_ gegenseitig streiten und mir (imaginär) das kaputt machen woran ich glaube: an eine starke Communitie die zu _ihrem_ Produkt steht. 

Ich glaube wir brauchen langsam auch so eine Kampagne... "DU BIST GENTOO" (Ideen willkommen!  :Wink:  )

Und wenn ihr mal ehrlich seid, ihr habt doch mit euren Kenntnissen den Installer gar nicht nötig Jungs (und Mädels), also was regt ihr euch auf? Es macht Gentoo für andere attraktiver und damit besser.

----------

## amne

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also ich reiße jetzt mein Maul nicht auf... ich verteile Kekse um eure zu stopfen 
> 
> *KekseindieRundewerf*
> ...

 

Ich weiss ja nicht, wie das bei euch Deutschen so ist, aber zumindest bei uns im guten katholischen Österreich ist heute Aschermittwoch, und wer da Kekse ist fährt direkt in die Hölle!  :Wink: 

----------

## toskala

deswegen gibts die maultaschen! da sieht der herrgott net dass fleisch drin ist  :Wink: 

----------

## cng

yo slick

ohne installer kann ich gentoo installieren, aber mit gehts nicht   :Rolling Eyes: 

aber das liegt an der kiste hier, die ist zu schwach (730mhz) 

nun werd ich mal zuhause den installer benutzen...

oder gibts da noch nen trick für schwache pcs??

brauch grad noch nen keks  :Razz: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *amne wrote:*   

> Ich weiss ja nicht, wie das bei euch Deutschen so ist, aber zumindest bei uns im guten katholischen Österreich ist heute Aschermittwoch, und wer da Kekse ist fährt direkt in die Hölle! 

 

und ich halt mich dran!   :Cool:   - ehrlich...

----------

## amne

 *cng wrote:*   

> ohne installer kann ich gentoo installieren, aber mit gehts nicht  
> 
> aber das liegt an der kiste hier, die ist zu schwach (730mhz) 
> 
> [..]
> ...

 

Die "klassische" Installation zum Abtippen gibts weiter, falls du einen Installer willst könntest du die LiveCD ohne X booten und den textbasierten Installer versuchen.

----------

## cng

ich wollte den installer mal angucken. das problem liegt an der xorg.conf. 

die compaq deskpro en haben irgend nen problem, wenn da nicht die modeline

definiert wurde...

leider krieg hier keinen andern, da ich von windowsfanatiker umgeben bin und die 

meinen, dass der pc für linux reiche. standalone wohl verstanden  :Sad: 

ich werd mir die xorg.conf mal kopieren, dann geht es sicher..

----------

## toskala

hmm, also ich habe mir den installer grade mal angeschaut, kommt es mir nur so vor oder ist der sehr träge? ich habs auf meinem thinkpad getestet, das ist eigentlich recht fix sonst...

----------

## cng

darf ich noch was nicht direkt in diesen tread passendes fragen   :Confused: 

irgendwie müsste ich bei der livecd mit installer den agpgart 

abknipsen, der ja mit dem kernel geladen wird. aber ich komm nicht

drauf, wie ich das anstelle.. 

kann ich das bei den bootoptionen machen?

----------

## Whitewolf Fox

Moin, moin ihr Leutz!

Zunächst einmal eine kurze Einleitung zu meinem Gentoo - Hintergrund:

Ich nutze Gentoo seit dem 1.4er Release. Ich bin bei meiner Suche nach einer besseren Alternative als RPM (nutze vorher RedHat Linux), welches mich irgendwann nur noch aufgeregt hat, da es nicht selten vorkam das man beispielsweise ein pppoed installieren wollte, und das Paket Management System einem vor den Latz knallte, das hierzu aber auch unbedingt X mitinstalliert werden müsse, da ein ca. 100 kb grosses, fest in das Paket eingebundenes grafisches Kontrollprogramm des pppoed Paketes X braucht. Durch solche Faxen wuchs eine pppoed Installation schonmal auf über 100 MB, da X dann wiederum einen DPM haben will, und, und, und. Wenn man mit force-switches allzu absurde Vorschläge umgangen hatte, kam man (oder zumindest ich) sehr schnell an dem Punkt an, das sich der Paket Manager nur noch über fehlende Abhängigkeiten und Problem XYZ beschwerte. Durch dieses Verhalten musste ich bis dato mein Linux öfter neu installieren als mein Windows (böses Wort! gleich wieder vergessen ... ;o) )

An Gentoo blieb ich kurz darauf hängen und liebe es! Ich liebe die Kontrolle die man über das System hat, die führende Dokumentation (ich kenne kein OS für das ich je eine für mich geeignetere Doku gefunden habe als für Gentoo mit seinen Guides und diesem Forum) und das Portage sich nicht gleich komplett an seinem ganzen Paketbaum verschluckt wenn man auch mal etwas damit herumspielt.

Da ich aufgrund dieses total genialen Gentoo - Konzeptes meine Linuxe (... gibt's diese Pluralform? =O.o= ) nur seltenst neu instaliere, habe ich mir gedacht "guckste dir doch mal das 2006.0er Release an, um nicht ganz aus der Übung zu kommen" ;o)

Die letzte Installation habe ich nahezu am selben Tag an dem das Release erschien mit dem 2005.1er durchgeführt.

Ich möchte diesen Thread jetzt nutzen, um einfach mal meine Erfahrungen und Eindrücke zu diesem Release kund zu tun.

Zunächst: 2006.1er ISO per Bittorrent runtergeladen. Ich habe mich für die LiveCD entschieden, da der Weg der damit eingeschlagen wird ja laut den Release Notes der kommende Standart werden soll. Also wollte ich mich damit vertraut machen.

Direkt (!) nachdem die motd auf dem Bildschirm erscheint (welche gerade für Newbees nicht ganz unwichtige Infos enthällt) wird sie durch ein startendes X gleich wieder aus dem Blickfeld des Users gerissen. In X selber wird diese Quasi-Einführung nicht wiederholt.

Da ich mich ungern hetzen lasse, lese ich also durch einen Switch auf die Konsole erstmal die motd. Hierbei fällt mir der Schönheitsfehler auf, das die Bitte Bugs doch zu reporten (Please report any bugs you find to https://bugs.gentoo.org. Be sure to include

detailed information about how to reproduce the bug you are reporting.

Thank you for using Gentoo Linux!) doch glatt 2x drinsteht. Klar, Bugtracking ist wichtig, aber 2x ein und denselben Textteil zu verwenden wirkt wie mit der heissen Nadel zwischen dem 4. und 5. Bier gestrickt.

Nach dem durchlesen der motd switche ich wieder zurück zum X.

Ein weiterer Schönheitsfehler ist, das das Icon für den Text-Installer über die linke Bildschirmkante hinaus verschoben ist.

Ich will mich informieren und klicke erstmal auf das FAQ Symbol. Nachdem nach einer Minute immer noch nichts passiert ist, breche ich ab und gucke mir den Link mal genauer an. Aha - ein Weblink. Kann natürlich ohne Netzverbindung nicht gehen. Ich hätte mich über ein nachgestelltes "(Online)" oder so gefreut.

Obwohl ich während des Bootprozesses Tastaturlayout 10 (Deutsch) gewählt habe, habe ich qwerty statt qwertz. In X wie auch auf der Konsole. Also: Nichts wie umstellen. Daraufhin habe ich zwar mein qwertz, nur leider funktioniert in X meine AltGr Taste nicht. Soviel zu Tilden, Pipes und <at>s .

Auch nach vielem rumversuchen habe ich es nicht in einer für eine LiveCD angemessenen Zeit geschafft dieses zu ändern und aufgegeben.

Kaum habe ich den grafischen Installer gestartet, fällt mir auf, das der "Back" Button trotz vorblätterns nicht verfügbar ist. Dieses ändert sich ominöserweise erst ab dem 2. oder 3. Schritt (Netzwerk-Schirm).

Bevor ich die Gentoo LiveCD gestartet habe, hatte ich meine Plattenpartitionierung unter einem anderen Linux mit fdisk wie folgt vorgenommen:

```

livecd ~ # fdisk -l

Disk /dev/hda: 40.0 GB, 40007761920 bytes

240 heads, 63 sectors/track, 5168 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 15120 * 512 = 7741440 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

   /dev/hda1               1          15      113368+  83  Linux

   /dev/hda2   *          16        3780    28463368+   7  HPFS/NTFS

   /dev/hda4            3781        5168    10493280    5  Extended

   /dev/hda5            3781        5029     9442408+  83  Linux

   /dev/hda6            5030        5168     1050808+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

livecd ~ #

```

Jedoch habe ich das ganze bis auf die NTFS Partition nicht formatiert. Dieses wollte ich der LiveCD überlassen.

Beim Partitionierungsschritt angelangt meldet mir der Installer erstmal einen Suuuuuper-Kritischen Fehler, so das es sich eigentlich so liest, als sollte man, ehe man mit der Installation fortfährt richtig gute Beziehungen zu einem Data-Recovery Center haben. Da ich mir jedoch schon gedacht habe, das der Installer versucht das Dateisystem auszulesen (was fehlschlägt da unformatiert) habe ich weiterzumachen versucht. Schön wäre hier der Hinweis gewesen, das es nicht unbedingt was schlimmes zu bedeuten hat, und das falls die Partitionen beabsichtigt noch nicht formatiert sind, man den Fehler in der Regel nicht so ernst nehmen muss.

Der Partitionierungsbalken zeigt mir die erste Partition /dev/hda1 mit der Partitions ID 83 (Linux) als NTFS an. Dieses mag daher kommen, das ich meine NTFS Partition zuvor mit Partition Magic 110 MB nach "hinten" verschoben habe. Jedoch finde ich es etwas schwach, das es trotz der Partitions ID 83 so tut als sei es eine fehlerhafte NTFS Partition. Was ich noch kurioser finde ist, das nach dieser 110 MB grossen Partition eine graue Unallocated Partition mit einer Grösse von 0 MB (...) angezeigt wird. Device hierfür ist angeblich /dev/hda . -> Ignoriert.

Ich wollte /dev/hda1 neu formatieren. Klicke ich doppelt auf den Balken der Partition, kann ich zwar "Format" mit dem Radiobutton auf "Ja" setzen, jedoch die Wahlfelder für den Partitionstyp bleiben ausgegraut (nicht verfügbar). Hier wurd's mir zu doof und ich habe die Partitionen nochmal gelöscht und neu angelegt.

So ging's auch. Jedoch fehlt mir hierbei eine sehr wichtige Option: Das setzen / nicht setzen Feld für die "Bootable" Option!

Ich wollte die Ausgabe von "fdisk -l" für dieses Posting auf einem Samba-Share ablegen. Führe ich jedoch smbmount aus, wird mir gemeldet, das der Kernel kein smbfs kann. Warum wird dann smbmount mit auf die CD gepakt?

Als ich mich zur Bootloader-Seite vorgearbeitet habe, kann ich leider nicht angeben, das GRUB sich in den MBR der Partition /dev/hda1 schreiben soll! Ich kann nur generell sagen HDD MBR: Ja, oder Nein.

Den USE-Flags Chooser finde ich ganz gut gelungen. Leider hatte ich bis jetzt noch keine Zeit mir das Prinzip dahinter mal genauer anzusehen. Daher weiss ich nicht, ob der Schritt, den ich jetzt anspreche nicht evtl. schon automatisch geschieht: Mir fehlt an dieser Stelle die Option, die aktuellen USE-Flags aus dem Internet nachzuziehen. Also: Quasi eine On-The-Fly Updatefunktion für die Flags. Wenn die CD erstmal ihre 4-5 Monate auf dem Buckel hat ändert sich ggf. was an den USE-Flags. Neue kommen hinzu, alte fallen weg, etc. Dann installiert man mit "alten" USE-Flags und muss dann schlimmstenfalls mit den neuen ein "emerge --newuse" oder gar "--regen" über sein frisches System ergehen lassen.

Diesen Punkt finde ich übrigens auch im "fertigen" System etwas ungünstig.

Weiterhin fällt mir auf, das es das USE-Flag "amd" und "automount" gibt, welche laut der Beschreibung für denselben Mechanismus zuständig sind. Lediglich die in Klammern aufgeführte Paketbindung lässt vermuten, das sich das eine um den Automount des Systems, und das andere um das Automount von Samba kümmert.

Nach dem letzten Screen zur Dienststartauswahl usw. beginnt dann die Installation. Sehr schade (!!!!!!!) finde ich, das man sich den "--fetchonly" - Schritt nicht irgendwie "dazwischenhaken" kann. Es wäre auch gerade im Hinblick auf die immer wieder erwähnten Systemadministratoren, die ein Massenrollout durchführen wollen sehr gut, wenn man die Kiste nach dem Fetch für die Kompilierung wieder vom Netz ziehen könnte und den nächsten "betankt". So wie's jetzt ist muss der Client während des gesamten Bootstrap und Systeminstallation am Netz hängen.

Während der Installation hat man nahezu keine Chance zu erkennen, was da gerade passiert. Will man scrollen, schlagen die nachfolgenden Infos einem den Scrollbalken wieder aus der Hand und eine aussagekräftige Fensterbenamung gibt es auch nicht. Ich würde mir hier doch sehr (!) wünschen, das im Fenstertitel oder sonstwo steht "Paket X von Y - Paketname". So wie es auch im Terminal später der Fall ist. Der Fortschrittsbalken bringt einen da nicht wirklich weiter.

Soviel erstmal dazu. Weiter bin ich noch nicht - im Hintergrund kompiliert mein System so vor sich hin.

Ob es dann auch so booten wird, wie ich mir das vorstelle, weiss ich nicht.

Eine kurze Bemerkung noch zu dem Consolen-Installer: Den habe ich gleich wieder geschlossen, nachdem er abgstürzte, sobald ich die XML Datei speichern wollte.

Mein Fazit:

Mir ist durchaus bewusst, das es sich bei den beiden Installern um Testreleases handelt.

Was ich jedoch absolut unverständlich finde ist, warum man ein System, von dem man weiss, das es noch Macken hat in ein Main Release (sofern es sowas bei Gentoo gibt - ich sehe die *.0er als solche) zu übernehmen.

Die ganze CD wirkt, auch gerade wegen der eben aufgezählten Macken, wie ein Experiment. An sowas ist zwar nichts falsches, und man hat natürlich durch Umwege, Tricks und Kniffe auch als "älterer Hase" die Möglichkeit "zu Fuss" zu installieren. Ich sehe mich nicht als alteingesessener (Gentoo-)Linux-Pro, aber ich würde mich selbst schon als fortgeschrittener Anwender bezeichnen. Und selbst als solcher finde ich nur schwerlich den Pfad zur "Zu-Fuss-Installation". Ich frage mich z.B. warum sich bisher lediglich über das Fehlen des stage3 Paketes beschwert wird - ich finde auch 1 und 2 nicht! Alles was ich finde ist ein Partage Snapshot.

Ausserdem wird man meiner Meinung nach zu sehr zum Benutzen des Installers ... ja: Fast schon genötigt! Ich finde nicht, das man von "Ihr habt ja die Wahl" sprechen kann, wenn man sich erst relativ umständlich eine Wahloption schaffen muss. Wie's im Handbook heisst: "It is very important that you understand that choices are what makes Gentoo run. We try not to force you onto anything you don't like. If you feel like we do, please bugreport it.". Ich fühle mich "VERY geforced", fürchte nur, das ein Bugreport zur Meinungsäusserung sowohl verwirrt, als auch unnötig Arbeitszeit in Anspruch nimmt, die andernorts besser genutzt werden kann. Also erstelle ich keinen Bugreport.

Statt der zig Games, Office Applikationen, Internetbrowser, Newsreader, GIMP und Mediaplayer hätte man besser die drei Snapshots mit auf die CD paken sollen! Es ist zwar eine nette Idee, LiveCD und InstallCD auf einer Scheibe zu vereinen, nur wenn das nunmal Partout nicht passt, sollte man sich doch mal überlegen ob es so sinnvoll ist, dem geneigten Einsteiger derartige Hürden in den Weg zu legen, oder nicht doch eine Live- und eine Installer-CD bereitstellt.

Ich weiss das die Entwickler einen recht schweren Job haben, und das Buuuuuh!! - Rufe im Anschluss eines Releases für das man sich viel Mühe gegeben hat, und für das im Vorfeld kaum konstruktive Beiträge/Beta-Testergebnisse sumbmitted wurden, ziemlich demotivierend sind. Aber ich hoffe das klar wird, das mein Beitrag nur Makel, die das Release aus meiner Sicht hat aufzudecken und ggf. auszumerzen. In keinem Fall will ich die Arbeit der Entwickler niedermachen!

Nur mit diesem doch sehr schwer zu umgehenden Installer schlägt Gentoo Linux, ein System das mir sehr am Herzen liegt, einen Weg ein, den ich (zumindest in dieser Form) absolut nicht gutheissen kann. Ein Installer zur Beschleunigung von Einzel- und Masseninstallationen, der einem durch Klicki-Bunti-Checkfelder Arbeit abnimmt: Geile Sache!!

Aber bitte nicht auf Kosten der Gentoo-Choices und der Usability.

My 2 Cents.

Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten! Bin um 6 Uhr Morgens, nach einer Durchwachten Nacht nicht mehr so Rechtschreibfehlersuchwillig ... ;o)

----------

## dertobi123

Das ist doch endlich mal ein Beitrag der uns wirklich weiterbringt  :Smile: 

Zu der Sache des "es wird etwas forciert": Die LiveCD hat den einzigen Zweck damit Installationen mit dem Installer durchzuführen, die "minimale InstallCD" hat den einzigen Zweck Installationen nach guter alter Tradition per Hand aus dem Netz zu machen. Bleibt eine Lücke für Installationen nach alter Manier ohne Netzzugang, erster Ansatz ist die "inoffizielle universelle InstallCD" von stkn, ein zweiter Ansatz eine "inoffizielle Installer LiveDVD" mit Sourcen, Stages und InstallCDs die ebenfalls noch heute auf http://tracker.netdomination.org bereitgestellt werden wird. Der dritte Ansatz ist die Erkenntnis, dass das zugegeben etwas unglücklich gelaufen ist und wir Versuchen sollten, dies für die 2006.1 Release zu verändern.

Zu den Bugs in der LiveCD und dem Installer würde ich dich bitten auf https://bugs.gentoo.org nach bereits vorhandenen ähnlichen Bugs zu schauen und dort zur weiteren Fehlereingrenzung beizutragen, bzw. für dort noch nicht berichtete Probleme neue Bugreports zu öffnen.

----------

## Carlo

 *Whitewolf Fox wrote:*   

> Ich frage mich z.B. warum sich bisher lediglich über das Fehlen des stage3 Paketes beschwert wird - ich finde auch 1 und 2 nicht! Alles was ich finde ist ein Partage Snapshot.

 

Stage 1 und 2 werden schon seit längerem nicht mehr offiziell unterstützt, weil a) sich damit zu viele in den Fuß geschossen haben und die Bearbeitung der entsprechenden Bug Reports zuviel Zeit gefressen hat und b) Stage 3 und neu kompilieren mindestens genauso schnell ist. Als Grundlage eigener Isos stehen die Stages auf den Spiegelservern weiterhin zur Verfügung.

 *Whitewolf Fox wrote:*   

> Ich fühle mich "VERY geforced", fürchte nur, das ein Bugreport zur Meinungsäusserung sowohl verwirrt, als auch unnötig Arbeitszeit in Anspruch nimmt, die andernorts besser genutzt werden kann. Also erstelle ich keinen Bugreport.

 

Das wäre sehr schade, weil du eine ganze Reihe verbesserungswürdiger Punkte angesprochen hast, die auch gleich mehrere Bug Reports wert sind. Hier im Forum bringt das Feedback leider nichts.

----------

## Whitewolf Fox

Zunächst einmal freue ich mich, das mein Beitrag positiv aufgenommen wird!  :Surprised: )

Desweiteren werde ich, wenn ihr jetzt doch meint das die angesprochenen Punkte Bug-Meldungswürdig sind und die Entwickler nicht mehr behindern als nutzen, Bug-Reports erstellen.

Ich wollte jetzt hier nur auch noch den Ausgang der Installation nennen:

Grub konnte vom Installer nicht installiert werden. Aus früheren Gentoo-Installationen wusste ich, das die Installation des Bootloaders der letzte Schritt im Laufe einer Installation ist. Also zeigte ich Mut zur Lücke und installierte Grub in der Grub-Shell zu Fuss.

Hierbei sind mir weitere Punkte aufgefallen, welche mir am Installer noch fehlen.

Mir fehlt noch ein Menü um eigenständig Mirror für die make.conf auswählen zu können. Der Installer trägt da einfach irgendwelche ein.

Ausserdem finde ich es schade, das man im Rahmen des Installers nicht auch gleich eine X Konfiguration durchführen kann.

Nachdem ich Grub nun also Fehlerfrei zu Fuss installiert habe, habe ich neu gestartet. Hierbei erwartete mich eine böse Überraschung: Meine NTFS Partition /dev/hda2 ist beschädigt, obwohl diese im Laufe der Installation überhaupt nicht hätte angerührt werden dürfen!

Jetzt habe ich meine liebe Mühe herauszufinden, was da genau passiert ist und die Daten zu retten.

Ein Kommentar, das es dumm ist sowas ohne Backup auszuführen ist an dieser Stelle überflüssig, da mir vollkommen bewusst ;o)

Ist aber nunmal nicht passiert, und Schwamm drüber!

Trotzdem bin ich besonders in diesem Punkt sehr enttäuscht vom Installer!

Sowas kann man doch nicht auf Newbees als empfohlene Default - Installationsart loslassen!! Mal ehrlich...

Als Newbee würde ich spätestens nach diesem seltsamen Partitionierungsverhalten die CD aus dem Laufwerk holen, in 1.000 Stücke brechen, und nach einem Low-Level Format der HDD und einer mehrstündigen Windowsneuinstallation nie wieder etwas von Gentoo, wenn nicht gar Linux im ganzen, wissen wollen.

Meiner Meinung nach, sollte man mit der Einführung des Installers ins offizielle Default-Setupimage erstmal noch eine ganze Weile warten und das lediglich als ein Testing-Release nebenherlaufen lassen, bis die Kinderkrankheiten ausgemerzt sind.

----------

## Ampheus

Was noch sehr zum Platzsparen helfen kann, wäre der E17, wie ihn Pentoo benutzt (auf Gentoo basierende mini-distri). Meines Wissens läuft der Windowmanager auch auf einem Framebuffer, was nochmal Platz sparen würde.

Zur Idee mit der LiveDVD:

Mir würde es sehr gefallen, wenn darauf sowohl die stages, als auch der installer und die liveCD-Programme vorhanden wären, was auf einer DVD dank mehr Platz möglich ist. Desweiteren sollte man da im Bootmenu auswählen können, ob man mit X oder ohne starten möchte.

----------

## dertobi123

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Stages (auch hardened und amd64), x86/amd64 minimal InstallCDs und haufenweise Distfiles ...

 

Die inofficial-livedvd-x86-2006.0.iso ist nun unter http://tracker.netdomination.org zu finden  :Smile: 

----------

## Carlo

 *Whitewolf Fox wrote:*   

> Nachdem ich Grub nun also Fehlerfrei zu Fuss installiert habe, habe ich neu gestartet. Hierbei erwartete mich eine böse Überraschung: Meine NTFS Partition /dev/hda2 ist beschädigt, obwohl diese im Laufe der Installation überhaupt nicht hätte angerührt werden dürfen!
> 
> Jetzt habe ich meine liebe Mühe herauszufinden, was da genau passiert ist und die Daten zu retten.
> 
> Ein Kommentar, das es dumm ist sowas ohne Backup auszuführen ist an dieser Stelle überflüssig, da mir vollkommen bewusst ;o)
> ...

 

Wenn du das so locker sehen kannst... Hört sich für mich so an, als ob der Installer sich nahtlos in die Reihe der Gentoo Projekte einreiht, die dem Nutzer ohne ausreichende Testphase vor die Nase gehalten werden. Den entsprechenden Bug würde ich glatt als "Blocker" einreichen.

----------

## buthus

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Was noch sehr zum Platzsparen helfen kann, wäre der E17, wie ihn Pentoo benutzt (auf Gentoo basierende mini-distri). Meines Wissens läuft der Windowmanager auch auf einem Framebuffer, was nochmal Platz sparen würde.

 

halte ich für nicht so gut, da e17 teilweise noch fehler anfällig ist. ich hatte es ne zeitlang installiert, aber nachdem immer irgendwelche kleinigkeiten nicht funktioniert haben, wieder runter geworfen.

----------

## Whitewolf Fox

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *Whitewolf Fox wrote:*   Nachdem ich Grub nun also Fehlerfrei zu Fuss installiert habe, habe ich neu gestartet. Hierbei erwartete mich eine böse Überraschung: Meine NTFS Partition /dev/hda2 ist beschädigt, obwohl diese im Laufe der Installation überhaupt nicht hätte angerührt werden dürfen!
> 
> Jetzt habe ich meine liebe Mühe herauszufinden, was da genau passiert ist und die Daten zu retten.
> 
> Ein Kommentar, das es dumm ist sowas ohne Backup auszuführen ist an dieser Stelle überflüssig, da mir vollkommen bewusst ;o)
> ...

 

Naja, wer sowas ohne Backup versucht, der ist selber Schuld! Warum soll ich jetzt runzetern wie Kacke das alles ist, wenn ich's durch ein Backup hätte verhindern können? =)

Ist halt nur sehr kritisch DAS in einem so grossartig angekündigtem Release solche Fehler passieren (Gentoo Weekly Newsletter, Heise Newsticker, Pro-Linux Newsticker, Slashdot, Gentoo Homepage, ...). 

Ich würde auch gerne einen Bug-Report einreichen, aber ich stell mir die Frage: WAS soll ich reinschreiben, damit die Developer das Problem nachvollziehen können? Einfach nur das was in diesem Thread steht, wird wohl kaum reichen, oder was denkt ihr darüber?

Ich werde das Szenario nochmal in 'ner VMware nachstellen, sobald wieder alles läuft  :Surprised: )

Für Ratschläge was ich eigentlich reporten soll, so das es die Fehlerbehebung auch nach vorne bringt und nicht nur behindert, wäre ich sehr dankbar  :Surprised: )

----------

## Carlo

 *Whitewolf Fox wrote:*   

> Naja, wer sowas ohne Backup versucht, der ist selber Schuld!

 

Jein. Ein Backup sollte man immer haben, aber wenn ein Programm bestehende Partitionen massakriert, ist das für mich ein Grund das entsprechende Programm nicht wieder anzufassen.

 *Whitewolf Fox wrote:*   

> Ich würde auch gerne einen Bug-Report einreichen, aber ich stell mir die Frage: WAS soll ich reinschreiben, damit die Developer das Problem nachvollziehen können?

 

Nicht viel anderes als hier, möglichst prägnant und pro Problem(-feld) einen Bug, bitte.

----------

## buthus

mit welchem befehl muss ich denn die livecd starten um in die "normale alte" installations routine zu gelangen? 

äh also text basierte installation. ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine.

----------

## dertobi123

```
gentoo nox
```

Alternativ könntest du dir die "Mühe" machen und entweder die Hilfe im Bootmenü der LiveCD lesen oder ein paar Threads zu "Gentoo Linux 2006.0" ...

----------

## buthus

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> gentoo nox
> ```
> ...

 

du hast vollkommen recht, tut mir auch leid, hatte aber auf anhieb nichts gefunden und brauchte schnell hilfe. also herzlichen dank!

----------

## nic0000

 *Whitewolf Fox wrote:*   

> Meine NTFS Partition /dev/hda2 ist beschädigt, obwohl diese im Laufe der Installation überhaupt nicht hätte angerührt werden dürfen!
> 
> Jetzt habe ich meine liebe Mühe herauszufinden, was da genau passiert ist und die Daten zu retten.

 

Du hast wohl mit ImageMagick oder NortonTools deine Partitionsgröße verändert/verschoben. Das ist normal, diese Tools vergewaltigen die Partitionstabelle geradezu, habe so vor ein paar Jahren aufgegen daran zu glauben das es ohne solchen Voodoo zu machen geht. 

Mit fdisk sich mal die Partionstabelle vorher anschauen, auch mal in den experten Modus wechseln um zu sehen ob alles auf dem Rechten Platz ist, ansonsten droht Datenverlust.

Kleiner Trost:

Habe letztes wieder Windows XPSP2 Irgendwo aufbügeln müssen. Normaleweise gebe ich Windows immer die erste Partition, damit ich meine Ruhe habe, diesmal wollte ich aber Windows nicht den schnellsten Teil der Platte überlasssen und habe die restlichen Partitionen "vorne" angesetzt, also hda[2,3,4,5] mit kleineren Start und End Zylindern angegeben.

Jetzt kommts!

Bei der Windowsinstallation verschiebt Windows ungefragt einfach die Ganzen Partionen. Schei* auf meine Daten etc. Alles geht flöten. Hauptsache die Partitionen sind wieder in Reihenfolge... so wie Windows das braucht  *kopfschüttel*

Was sagt man denn dazu?

----------

## Sourcecode

 *Lenz wrote:*   

>  *amne wrote:*   An der minimal hat sich meines Wissens nach nichts verändert, also weder Installer noch stages. 
> 
> Na dann ist doch alles bestens. 

 

Sehe ich auch so.... manche machen hier viel Wind um nichts....

Ich könnte ja das Gemecker verstehen wenn einer täglich Gentoo Installiert, ABER ich tus nicht weil derjenige der täglich Gentoo Installiert (hat nicht nur nen Scheiss job, sondern er macht sich ein persönliches Image mit allem was er braucht und pfeift damit sowiso auf die Offiziellen Releases weil sie nicht Effizient genug für solche Aufgaben sind).

Man kann sich auch anstellen oder das OS wechseln (hatte ich auch gemacht, darum war ich jetzt auch ne Zeitlang nichtmehr hier  :Smile:  ) aber jetzt hats mich halt wieder zurück zu "meinem" LieblingsOS den Gentoo zurückgezogen, Gentoo ist wie Heroin... biste einmal drauf... gehste nichtmehr runter  :Wink: 

In diesem Sinne,

Koch euch nen Kaffee und macht eure eigenen Images wenn ihr sie denn sooo oft benutzen müsst.

----------

## franzf

Soooo mal mein Kommentar  :Wink: 

Mit der Live-CD hatte ich auch bissl Probleme.

 Will ich nur auf Konsole booten (gentoo nox) beißt der sich die Zähne am GPM aus. nogpm als Bootparameter hat nix gebracht, der hängt trotzdem. Booten auf X geht problemlos.

 Den Installer find ich gar nicht soo schlecht. Bin sicher dass der gutes Potential hat.

 Leider kann man nur zwischen einer vollkommenen x86 oder ~x86 Installation wählen. Ich hab eine Option vermisst, mit der man Einträge in package.keywords, package.unmask, etc machen könnte.

 Beim Useflag-Editor sollten 3 Checkbox-States eingefürt werden: ja, nein, nicht gesetzt!!!

Bei mir hat der dann in die make.conf einen riesen Schwanz an Flags eingetragen, mit oder ohne (-)-Vorzeichen, je nach dem ob die Box an oder aus war. Geht ja auch bei der grafischen Kernel-config (Modul, fest, nein).

 Dass man sich die Einstellungen für die einzelnen Schritte speichern kann find ich nicht übel, kann man die Installation doch deutlich verkürzen.

Bei ALLEN Varianten (auch minimal) hab ich das Problem, dass ich auf nem Intel-Rechner mit Intel-Mainboard (also doch recht Standard...) beim Booten nicht auf de-Tastaturlayout umstellen konnte. /dev/vc/0 oder so konnte nicht gefunden werden...

Man spart sich mit dem Installer sicherlich Zeit, weil das Abtippen der Anleitung entfällt. Auch dass sämtliche Einstellungen an einem Stück durchgeführt werden, und dann erst installiert ist nochmal ne Zeitersparnis.

Aber trotzdem hält sich die Zeitersparnis in Grenzen. Am zeitintensivsten ist ja das kompilieren der Pakete. Und das ist bei mir auf nem Celeron mit 512MB Ram langsamer gegangen als mit Minimal, da der Ram immer bis zum Anschlag voll war (X und Gnome) und der Prozessor durch Browsen / Fenster öffnen/verschieben auch stärker ausgelastet war. Man kann sich das natürlich sparen, aber wenn man schon kann isses doch supi  :Smile: 

Wäre schön wenn man seine Monitor-Resolution schon beim Boot mit angeben könnte. Sowohl Framebuffer als auch X waren zu niedrig aufgelöst. Wenn es geht, sollte man es bei den Bootoptionen, die man sich beim Start anzeigen lassen kann, mit aufgeführt werden.

Naja, so das wars erstmal  :Smile: 

Grüße und BIGTHX an das Gentoo-Team und das Forum für das beste OS der Welt  :Wink: 

Franz

----------

## Sourcecode

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bei ALLEN Varianten (auch minimal) hab ich das Problem, dass ich auf nem Intel-Rechner mit Intel-Mainboard (also doch recht Standard...) beim Booten nicht auf de-Tastaturlayout umstellen konnte. /dev/vc/0 oder so konnte nicht gefunden werden...

 

Same Here...

->  Minimal CD -> Mobo mit Via Chipsatz -> Tasta hing am normalen PS/2 Port kein USB.

Hab mich auch zuerst gewundert...

----------

## nitschi

Nagut dann will ich mich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben!

Also von der Live-CD ins grafische Menü booten funktioniert problemlos, schaut auch ganz ansehnlich aus. Da mein Notebook sowieso "saniert" werden musste hab ich mich entschlossen den grafischen Installer genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen und ob er wirklich eine Erleichterung darstellt - und das tut er wirklich. Schnell sind alle wichtigen Einstellungen gemacht (sind ja nach vielen Gentoo Installationen nurmehr Routine  :Wink: ) und schon arbeitet er von alleine und fabriziert ein schön zu lesendes logfile. Ich bin dann mal ins Bett gegangen und siehe da, heute in der Früh ist er schon lang fertig.

Das einzige was mich etwas stört ist die Tatsache, das man auf genkernel zurückgreifen muss und im Prinzip den Kernel "per hand" nacharbeiten muss. An ALSA hat er sich auch irgendwie die Zähne ausgebissen. Meine xorg.conf funktioniert super, die ati-treiber müssen hald noch nachinstalliert werden.

Ich finde die Idee mit der LiveCD echt super und wer will kann sich ja noch immer die Minimal booten  :Wink: 

----------

## derflo

 *Rafer wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   
> 
> Bei ALLEN Varianten (auch minimal) hab ich das Problem, dass ich auf nem Intel-Rechner mit Intel-Mainboard (also doch recht Standard...) beim Booten nicht auf de-Tastaturlayout umstellen konnte. /dev/vc/0 oder so konnte nicht gefunden werden... 
> 
> Same Here...
> ...

 

Habe auch das Problem, bei der minimalinstall CD, Laptop mit Via Chipsatz

----------

## MagixXx

Welche Installationsmethode oder Stage habt ihr verwendet? Versuche gerade Stage1 mit dem Installer....

Nun werkelt er schon seit 20:04:37 Uhr am Bootstrap rum  :Rolling Eyes:   Hoffe er is bald fertig   :Wink: 

Ansonsten finde ich was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe gar nich so schlecht, es ist zwar noch verbesserungswürdig,aber dafür das er nur etwas über ein jahr alt ist ( ?) is er schon ganz gut. Genauer werde ich mich hierzu sicher noch später äussern.   :Cool: 

----------

## buthus

ich glaube für eine stage1 installation ist der installer eigentlich nicht gedacht.

----------

## derflo

 *Quote:*   

> Welche Installationsmethode oder Stage habt ihr verwendet?

 

Stage3 aber mit der minimalinst CD sprich nix mit installer

----------

## franzf

 *MagixXx wrote:*   

> Welche Installationsmethode oder Stage habt ihr verwendet?

 

stage3 x86 2006.0 grafischer Installer.

Stage3 aus den Dateien auf der CD erstellen lassen (vllt war das ja auch der Fehler...)

Bei mir ging einiges auf nem Celeron mit Intelboard in die Hose... Werd das jetz nochmal von ner 2005.1-minimal aus in Ruhe neu aufsetzen...

----------

## invis-eo

Ich bin gerade den neuen installer am ausprobieren. Nun hab ich eigentlich ein paar probleme damit. Beim ersten mal hing er plötzlich während der installation wobei das system anschliessend lief da wahrscheinlich nur noch grp packete kopiert wurden (ich wollte dann eine neuinstallation machen da unter /usr/src/ nix drin war... und dachte dass da was nicht ganz toll ist). 

nun zu meinem aktuellen Problem:

der grafische Installer erkennt zuerst korrekt meine Neztwerkkarte bei der Pre-Install-Config. Komm ich dann zur richtigen Netzwerkeinstellungen kann ich da nix auswählen und nur selbst was eintragen. Wenn ich da eth0 mit dhcp eingebe kommt anschliessend nur malformed ip address. Ok, gut und recht, dann mach ichs ohne netzwerk und komme weiter zu den Paketen die ich zusätzlich installieren möchte und da erscheint einfach nix... ich kann nur noch zurück und sonst nix.

wurde schon von ähnlichen Problemen berichtet? hab leider nix dazu gefunden.

----------

## buthus

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Werd das jetz nochmal von ner 2005.1-minimal aus in Ruhe neu aufsetzen...

 

dann nimm doch die 2006.0 mini, sonst hast du direkt das problem mit der  älteren gcc version und musst nachher dein system nochmal übersetzen.

----------

## franzf

 *buthus wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   Werd das jetz nochmal von ner 2005.1-minimal aus in Ruhe neu aufsetzen... 
> 
> dann nimm doch die 2006.0 mini, sonst hast du direkt das problem mit der  älteren gcc version und musst nachher dein system nochmal übersetzen.

 

Naja, gehen tät es schon... Ich find es nur äußerst umständlich, wenn die Pipe nicht da ist, wo sie auf der Tastatur sein sollte... Oder die Raute, Klammern, usw...

Wie oben beschrieben hab ich (und andere) ein Problem, beim Booten auf das deutsche Tastatur-Layout zu wechseln. Hast du da vllt nen Hack für, dann würd ich die 2006.0 gern wieder hernehmen  :Smile: 

Außerdem, wegen GCC... Nach dem Boot in das System mit anschließendem sync musste gcc sowieso upgedatet werden (ok, nicht von 3.3 auf 3.4, sonder von 3.4.3 auf 3.4.4) aber is ja wurscht xD

Mal schaun...

Grüße

Franz

----------

## invis-eo

hat jetzt nun doch geklappt mit der installation über den installer. Jetzt hab ich aber noch eine kurze Frage und zwar möchte ich wissen wo meine kernel-quellen sind. Unter /usr/src/ ist nix drin und da sollten die ja eigentlich sein. Ich hab den LiveCD-Kernel benutzt.

----------

## Sourcecode

 *derflo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Welche Installationsmethode oder Stage habt ihr verwendet? 
> 
> Stage3 aber mit der minimalinst CD sprich nix mit installer

 

same here.. Gentoo 2006.0 x86 Minimal CD -> Stage 3

----------

## hoschi

stage3 mit inoffizieller universal-cd (x86)

----------

## MagixXx

Ich meinte zwar wer welche Stages schon mit dem GLI installiert hat, aber trotzdem danke für die Antworten   :Laughing: 

----------

## Sourcecode

 *MagixXx wrote:*   

> Ich meinte zwar wer welche Stages schon mit dem GLI installiert hat, aber trotzdem danke für die Antworten  

 

Rofl dazu fällt mir n Zitat von som 0815 Kiddie ein "rul0rt so hard, teh_pwn sag ich euch"  :Laughing: 

HAMMERHARD!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## misterjack

yeah, grad auf meinen arbeitsrechner innerhalb von 2h nen gentoo drauf gezimmert, graphischer installer sei dank!  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

Wie die letzten Posts der "Neueinsteiger" zeigen (und meine persönlichen auch) ist da ein schöner Bug im Installer, der das Netzwerk-Modul (und evtl. auch andere...) nicht installiert.

Da sollte man noch nachbessern...

Vllt könnte hier gepostet werden, unter welchen Umständen es klappt / nicht klappt (Also Hardware, welcher Kernel, etc).

Grüße

Franz

----------

## disi

meine juengsten Erfahrungen:

minimal CD gebrannt, gebootet haengt bei hdparm ... rumgeraetselt, gegoogelt, forum durchsucht

irgendwann herausgefunden, dass die nic smc1211tx probleme macht

bootscript unterbrochen bei hdparm und alle moeglichen Module versucht, 8139too scheint das betreffende zu sein, allerdings friert das System dann ein

Karte ausgebaut und LiveCD runtergeladen

LiveCD gebootet, wunderbar

einen Gnome Desktop bekommen, ok klicken wir mal auf den Link Install Gentoo *oder so

durch dieses Installscript geklickt, nix geht er kann anscheinend die Festplatte nicht Partitionieren bzw. mounten oder sonst was, oder der Link auf die CD als Quelle geht nicht (man sieht ja praktisch keine Information, nur einen Balken preparing, waiting einzige Log ist Root password changed for LiveCD)

dann war es 2 uhr morgens und ich werde nach der Arbeit mal den Tarball suchen mit der stage3, dann manuell die Quelle aendern und ganz normal installieren von CD wie 2005

wie oben erwaehnt kann ich nicht sagen woran es liegt, dass das script nicht geht wegen fehlendem Output. Beide Haken habe ich gesetzt um von CD zu installieren in dem Script (steht ja so im duerftigen Manual).

Nicht boese sein, wollte nur mal Feedback geben.

//edit: keine stage auf der cd O.o musste ich extra runterladen und dann mit usb  :Sad: Last edited by disi on Tue May 02, 2006 6:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Carlo

 *disi wrote:*   

> Nicht boese sein, wollte nur mal Feedback geben.

 

Wieso böse? Feedback ist immer willkommen. Der Punkt ist nur, daß du hier keinen Adressaten findest. Bitte schreibe einen Bug Report mit deinen Erfahrungen, sonst werden die Probleme nicht abgestellt, falls kein anderer dieselben Probleme hatte und sich die Mühe gemacht hat.

----------

## Masta Pete

eigentlich finde ich es auch ganz gut, dass der grafische installer von der gentoo live cd nicht geht. so bleibt zumindest ein wenig niveau im forum erhalten. wenn ich da so an manches andere linux forum denke, da fragt man sich schon, ob die leute überhaupt wissen was sie schreiben.

mir gefällt die händische installation von gentoo wirklich gut. ja sicher was grafisches wäre schon fein(etwas was funzen würde). nur bringen die meisten grafischen tools nur einschränkungen mit sich. da tippe ich lieber alles händisch in einer konsole und installiere dafür nur das was ich will und brauche und nicht das, was mir empfohlen oder vorgeschrieben wird.

die leute die den installer geschrieben haben, haben sich sicher mühe gegeben, aber atm läuft der installer wirklich nicht! ganz fein wäre natürlich ein auf qt basierender installer  :Wink: 

lg

pete

----------

## Boesmann

Ich kann mich eigentlich nicht beschweren, der Installer laeuft ganz gut...ok, hat ein paar Bugs, aber die sind in den Foren ausreichend dokumentiert.

Und genuegend 'Freiheit' bei der Auswahl hat man schon; das System den eigenen Wuenschen anpassen geht hinterher auf jeden Fall.

Und wenn man kein Internet zu Hause hat, bleibt einem auch nicht viel anderes uebrig, als mit dem Installer zurechtzukommen   :Cool: 

----------

## Carminis

Ist mein erster Beitrag hier, hab' mich ein bisschen umgeschaut und muss sagen: Hier geht's vielleicht zu...   :Laughing: 

Ich hab' den grafischen Installer zwar noch nicht probiert, aber er wird wahrscheinlich auf meiner Radeon X700 sowieso nicht laufen. Die traditionelle Installations-Methode von Gentoo ist eigentlich die beste und sicherste. Und dazu noch die beste Möglichkeit, GNU/Linux von der internen Seite kennenzulernen. Wenn ich mir SuSE-Foren durchlese, läuft's mir kalt den Rücken 'runter, wenn selbst Foren-Moderatoren keine Antwort auf ein Problem haben, welches man als Gentoo-User sehr schnell gelöst hätte. Die offizielle Installations-Anleitung von Gentoo ist meiner Meinung nach die Beste, die man für Linux überhaupt bekommen kann. Neben guten Foren.  :Very Happy: 

EINS muss ich aber an der Gentoo 2006.0 Minimal-CD bemängeln: Die Keymaps werden bei der Abfrage nicht geladen (ist aber kein großes Ding) und ReiserFS-Partitionen in bestimmter Konfiguration können nicht gemountet werden.

Kurz gesagt lassen sich nur ReiserFS 3.5-Partitionen ab 1024 Bytes pro Block und ReiserFS 3.6-Partitionen ab 2048 Bytes pro Block mounten. mount bricht einfach mit der Meldung "Floating point exception" ab. Ist eigentlich auch kein großes Problem, aber wenn man eben eine kleinere Blockgröße haben will, muss man unter der Live-CD darauf verzichten.

Zusammengefasst wurde ich durch Gentoo erst so richtig für Linux begeistert und beginne inzwischen schon damit, meine nähere Umgebung mit meiner Gentoo-Begeisterung anzustecken...  :Laughing: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Mein erster Eindruck:

Ich finde den Installer optisch wirklich schick! Habe eben einmal die Live-CD ausprobiert.

Leider entfernt sich dieser Installer aber für meinen Geschmack zu sehr von Gentoos Grundkonzept.

Dieser Installer schreibt dem User vor was er machen soll. Das gefällt mir nicht so sehr.

Ich konnte meine Installation z.B. nicht fortsetzen weil ich "warum auch immer", auf meiner (anderen) bestehenden Festplatte ein Verzeichnis als "/mnt/Gentoo" mounten wollte. Doch der grafische Installer lässt kein:

```
mount -o nolock 192.168.1.20:/diskless/client /mnt/gentoo
```

 zu.

Wahrscheinlich geht es doch irgendwie, aber nach dem ich mit dem grafischen Installer aufgelaufen bin hatte ich keine lust mehr.

Zu Gentoo gehört einfach eine Komandozeilen Installation. Wenn man das verbessern will. Fände ich z.B. eine "Schnitzeljagt" für Anfänger interessant. Bei der man mehr ueber Gentoo lernt, oder ein paar Internetseiten vorgestellt werden... wie man das System up2date hält oder warum man diverse Sicherheitsregeln einhalten sollte.

Wem das alles zu langweilig ist kann ja immer noch Chatten oder Musik hoeren etc.. :)

Ich glaub nicht das sich das Gentoo-Flair oder Forum ändert, nur weil es jetzt einen Gtk-Installer gibt.

----------

## sidious

Ich bin noch nicht so lange bei Linux (ca. 4 Monate, seit etwa 2 Monaten Gentoo)

Zu dem Installer bzw. zu der LiveCD kann ich nur sagen, dass er/sie auf meinem Laptop (Acer Extensa 3001 WLMi) nicht funktioniert.

Also irgendwann beim Booten bleibt sie hängen. Ich weiß jetzt aber nicht mehr genau wann/wo.

Ich habe dann die "Minimal 2006.0 CD x86" genommen. Bis auf die Sache mit der keymap (bug-repot gibts ja bereits) hat dank der ausführlichen Dokumentation alles geklappt, und ich habe dabei eine Menge über die Funktionsweise / Aufbau eines Linux-Systems gelernt.

Naja, so viel weiß ich ja immer noch nicht, aber ohne Gentoo (und die Installation von der Minimal CD) wäre ich wohl nicht in so relativ kurzer Zeit zu meinem jetzigen Wissen gekommen...

Ich würde es begrüßen wenn es auch in zukünftigen "Releases" eine Minimal-install-CD geben würde.

----------

